# icd 9



## arizona1 (Nov 15, 2010)

how would you code,
decreased circulation, foot
thank you


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Nov 15, 2010)

with the info given and not knowing if venous or arterial the following are codes you may consider:

459.9  unspecified circulatory system disorder
459.81 venous (peripheral) insufficiency, unspecified
443.9 peripheral vascular disease, unspecified


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Nov 16, 2010)

Given the lack of details about which vessels are in question, I would lean towards 785.9 since it is more of a symptom code and includes weak pulses.


----------

